# Greyjoy is Molting?



## Sansas (May 13, 2015)

My new parakeet, Greyjoy, has been sleeping the later half of the day away. I have only had him a week so I don't know what's "normal" for him. He is still eating, and I changed his cage liner today so I know his freshest droppings look fine. 

I went through a few thoughts on the long nap and came up with three possibilities. 

1) I over did the trainning session and wore the poor birdie out. Cue Fid mom guilt. 
2) The house was just quieter than usual with the toddler away for the day and he took advantage. 
3) He is molting. 

I think the 3rd option is the most likely but I would love you all to reassure a first time Parakeet mom.  I am just worrying over here.

Aside from his age, and generally expecting molting to happen soon, I also think that's likely because he has been scratching his head a lot. Either on the perch or, through some serious budgie gymnastics, with his foot. 

Still, I defer to experience here. Reassure me please. Or not, if I should be worried. Is there anything else I need to look out for with a tired itchy baby budgie?


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Molts can make budgies sleepy, irritable, and they can even change the consistency of their droppings.

As long as he isn't puffed up, doesn't have diarrhea, and is eating and drinking normally, I think that you will be fine. I would look up pictures of sick budgies and compare them with Greyjoy to feel more confident.

During a molt, you can give a bit of extra protein (like a bit of hard-boiled egg with the shell crushed into it) and offer room-temperature mist baths - aim for above the budgie's head so that the water falls like rain.

Best of luck!


----------



## Sansas (May 13, 2015)

PrincipePio said:


> Molts can make budgies sleepy, irritable, and they can even change the consistency of their droppings.
> 
> As long as he isn't puffed up, doesn't have diarrhea, and is eating and drinking normally, I think that you will be fine. I would look up pictures of sick budgies and compare them with Greyjoy to feel more confident.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this advice. I have been thinking about offering scrambled eggs, I will tomorrow now that I have the extra motivation. I haven't misted him yuet, but I will put his lexit bath back tomorrow for a bit too. He doesn't look sick at all, I just worry.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sure he'll be fine! Bethany has given stellar advice and if he is moulding, I would offer him a bath and make sure he has lots of veggies and proton rich foods


----------

